# Another question(Wire diver rods)



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Is the uglystick roller guide rod any good to use as a wire diver rod? Also, is a Daiwa Greatlakes 47LC reel big enough to use on a wire rod? Thanks for all of the good info. Been away from salmon fishing for a while and discovered on a charter that most of the equipment that I used to use doesn't seem to be the most productive way of fishing anymore, so I'm trying to use as much of the stuff that I already have.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Generally Uglysticks are a little too limber for wire rods, but don't take my word for it cause I have not used them.

The GL47LC are good reels if you have the drags rebuilt. Once rebuilt, they will make great wire reels. You can put 1000 feet of 30lb wire on them and they fill right to the top.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Those ugly stick will work fine. And the 47 lc's are also a good choice. Definitely get the drags redone. Tunas reel trouble in ludington does an excellent job on reels, a small amount of backing and 1000 ft of wire is great start. Don't try to skimp and use 600 the big uns will be into backing quickly when running 250-300 ft out in mid summer. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

What's involved in getting the drags redone? Is it changing out washers? Can I do it myself or is it a little complicated?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes you can do it yourself but he is very reasonable and will do a complete tune-up. I do my own but, I have all the proper tools sand cleaning solutions at work. Doing them when I have some free time or staying after it takes a good half hour to totally disassemble, clean, relube and reassemble. Check his prices, you might be surprised. Google him.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If your in Ludington, he is located at the rear of Captain Chucks, at least he was last summer.

I have two # for him, not sure which is the right one..lol
here they are, i know one will get ya through
231-907-0052
231-843-4557


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I have used the same setup you mention for 3 seasons now - only thing to look for is that the wire is on the end roller once set, beginners can get it out of the roller the wire will run on the shaft/spindle. Too check your reel seat lock nuts - they tend to loosen up, as the pole OD is slighly larger than the reel seat.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have custom wrapped 10' Ugly stick rods. They work great. Forgiving top 1/3 to soak up quick head shakes or wave surge, but a tight bottom end for moving fish. Rollers are not needed, usually more trouble than they are worth. Mine are wrapped with stainless guides and a twilly tip. These are my High Divers and my lows are 9-6" Talora NON roller Rods with a twilly. If you think a roller rod is needed, you are more than welcome to stop by my boat and look at my 18 yr old wire rods and inspect the guide. Only the top guide is really abused by wire, thats what the Twilly is for.

The old GL47 LC are good once rebuilt. I have 4 or 5 of them I use as flatline or mono divers, but I perfer the Sealines. I lost count how many I have in my lineup, many over 15 yrs old and I have never opened any of them up, Drags are still smooth as new.

Tuna got in a scooter wreck last week. A deer ran into the side of him. Not sure if hes back at the shop yet.


----------

